# Do you have a favorite?



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I love both Samantha and Mulligan. I had trouble answering the question and settled on "I have a favorite dog" because Samantha was my first. 

We adopted Mulligan in May and couldn't imagine life without him. However, we've had Samantha for 4 years and she helped me get through many tough times including my mother's passing. I love them both, but I chose my answer because Samantha has and will always have an extra special place in my heart. As others have used the term, I guess I could call her my "heart dog." 

We adore Mulligan, but I get an extra fuzzy feeling when I see Samantha caring for him like he was her puppy (cleaning his ears... and yes boy parts as only a mother would do). They're both fabulous, but Samantha will always hold a special place with me as she was the dog that I cried and hugged on when I needed her most.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

When we had Sophie and Sawyer the favorite wasn't so clearly defined. I loved them both (at least) nearly equally. I had just over 3 months alone with my Sawyer before we brought Quinn home. I love Quinn, but Sawyer is my heart dog, the one that I feel is in my soul. We have something crazy and special. I think it has been that way all along.  But shhhhh - don't tell Mr. Quinn!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

GUILTY, yes, spencer was my heart,and soul boy,forever. And now i have spirit, of living dogs, he is .


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I like my dogs better than my cat.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmmm.. Everytime I tag a photo of one of my girls I call it "Danger, who is perfect" so.....................


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I work very hard to not have a favorite. Miss Vendetta is always on my mind but in a different way than Jige. With Miss V it is about photography. I love to pose her in different settings and doing different things my dream is to put out a book of her and have a t-shirt line. With Jige it is all about training and working him and showing him off because he is so smart and good looking.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

No I don't have a favorite, all of my dogs have been very special to me in their own way. 

Each of their personalities are unique and there are things about all of them that I totally adored.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> No I don't have a favorite, all of my dogs have been very special to me in their own way.
> 
> Each of their personalities are unique and there are things about all of them that I totally adored.


This is exactly how I feel. Each of them have one or more endearing traits special to them that makes them a heart dog.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My Golden is my fave, not that I don't love my other dog but she was my DH's to begin with.

I will always love them both but at the end of the day, I think Tucker gets more attention from me. He was my first dog ever, and I got him as a puppy. 

Ms Wiggles was rescued at a year old.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm guilty as sin.
Riley is the only dog right now, but compared to the dogs we've had over the years, he's my favorite. Hands down. No contest.
I've loved each and every one of my dogs with all my heart, but there's something special about Riley. I can't explain it - he's just "it" for me.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> No I don't have a favorite, all of my dogs have been very special to me in their own way.
> 
> Each of their personalities are unique and there are things about all of them that I totally adored.


Ditto.......


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh wow, I hate to admit it, but yes, Chance is my favorite. 

I really do love Lucy...but, in my own defense, I just have to ask you guys one question...

Have you ever owned a Terrier? :eyecrazy:


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I married my husband to get his dog, Maude. She was an Old English Sheepdog (the first I'd seen in person). By the time we'd been married a year, "Maude" was my dog. I was the one who took her to obedience and groomed her. She was a great dog.

Bennett was my next heart dog. We just had that wonderful communication that I so miss. As much as I love my current dogs, I don't have that spark - but I will keep trying.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I do not have favourites, I see the uniqueness in every pet I've ever owned. Sometimes, I was worried that I was trying to replace but as the new pet wrapped itself around my heart I realized it was a brand new experience to add to my 'family tree'.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Each one of my dogs are unique, but my first and oldest yorkie Baynon (almost 7 yrs)) I am especially close to. I saved for him (without hubby knowing) for 2 yrs, brought him from another country. Learned to show with him and most important learned how to correctly care for not only him, but my other dogs. I love each one of they for who they are, but Baynon has me wrapped around his overlong toenails.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a favorite, my Daisy. Our hearts were just knit together. I love Jenny and Sailor but Daisy was just so special. She was the sweetest dog ever and everyone else thought so too. I would always laugh when I would take her to the vet and when I sat down on the chairs so would she. She was my funny girl. I miss her so.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Guilty here, Lucy owns my heart


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

There are things about each dog that I like more than the other dog... Mojo settles down easily at night when it's bedtime... Missy doesn't. Missy is better on walks than Mojo, though... 

However... and I feel bad saying this... Mojo is my baby. I think it's because I raised him from a puppy... but who knows. Maybe he's just my heart dog.

I don't treat them differently, though. He doesn't get more treats or pets or attention. I'm very careful about that.

Oh, and I like both dogs over my cat. She's cool but enjoys meowing at night recently and it's not a fun thing to deal with.


----------

